# Andre 'Son Of Groin' Ward Strikes



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

:yep the groin master is here to stay, Ward TKO 10 Anthony Joshua on a vicious 6 punch low blow combo followed by one on the back of the head as he goes down


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bravo !


Except, like the Trump administration, it isn't really funny.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Good god if McGregor had taken those nut shots...


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Ward broke Kovalev physically and, perhaps more importantly......mentally. 

We can debate all day about whether they were low blows or not. The undisputed fact is that Kovalev was being drowned regardless. The inside fighting and the body shots that were legal, put Kovalev in a position where he couldn't (and didn't want to) fight the dog-fight it had become.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Huge mess-up by the ref. Doesn't matter what was happening up to then in the round, Kovalav was hit with low blows and should have been given time to recover.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

another robbery then?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I thought those last shots were borderline, and Kovalev put himself in a position that left the referee no choice. I'll have to watch the replays again in slow motion, but they look on the beltline, which was legal especially given Kovalev's high trunks.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Joe said:


> another robbery then?


There was no robbery the first time.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> There was no robbery the first time.


yes it was and clearly so.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Joe said:


> yes it was and clearly so.


No, the fight was very close and could have gone either way. Post your scorecard if you're so adamant.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought those last shots were borderline, and Kovalev put himself in a position that left the referee no choice. I'll have to watch the replays again in slow motion, *but they look on the beltline, *which was legal especially given Kovalev's high trunks.


No.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :yep the groin master is here to stay, Ward TKO 10 Anthony Joshua on a vicious 6 punch low blow combo followed by one on the back of the head as he goes down


And here's your agenda, and why you're so hurt by my scorecard :rofl:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No.


I'll be posting video zooming in on it as soon as I can. It definitely wasn't on the groin.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Collie said:


> Huge mess-up by the ref. Doesn't matter what was happening up to then in the round, Kovalav was hit with low blows and should have been given time to recover.


Kovalev quit, the ref could see that. There were signs leading up to it, Kovalev complaining and turning his back. Kovalev had just been hurt and he wasn't displaying the body language of someone who wanted to fight. Kovalev can say whatever he wants but he had checked out and quit after being hurt. The ref has an obligation to protect the fighter. Kovalev needed protection from Ward, a lot of people can't comprehend that but that's what it was.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> No, the fight was very close and could have gone either way. Post your scorecard if you're so adamant.


didn't keep my scorecard but I had kovalev winning by several rounds + a knockdown ontop of that anything but a win for him in that fight was a clear robbery.

didn't watch it tonight though just going on other people saying it was low blows, just woke up on the couch atsch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876301218506657794
They got a ton of these on Twitter.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll be posting video zooming in on it as soon as I can. It definitely wasn't on the groin.


Shot fight was stopped on was clearly low along with a couple of others in the round.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Joe said:


> didn't keep my scorecard but I had kovalev winning by several rounds + a knockdown ontop of that anything but a win for him in that fight was a clear robbery.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


>


http://www.hurr-durr.com/


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

The fight looked close but Ward was systimatically softening Kovalev up and he exposed Krusher as being not the bad ass his fans thought he was. Ward on the other hand is a legit nasty bastard :lol:


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Borderline? Really?? They were CLEARLY low


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876301218506657794
> They got a ton of these on Twitter.


well nothing to argue about here atleast, this is clearly a low blow


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Shot fight was stopped on was clearly low along with a couple of others in the round.


Let's say the very last shot was legal then, would Kovalev be doing anything other than hunching over with his hands down not defending himself at all? That's what compelled the ref to stop it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Too much crying a few were low, it wasn't the story of the fight...

Ward beat the shit out of Kovalev post to post and did some amazing work on that body were only a few were borderline low...

You can't forget that amazing right hand by Ward, what a punch! I need to frame that, if you see it in slow motion he reached deep to make that one happen... stuff of legends.

Stop CRYING!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Let's say the very last shot was legal then, would Kovalev be doing anything other than hunching over with his hands down not defending himself at all? That's what compelled the ref to stop it.


Exactly, he should have took a knee... You are hurt to body one is low then at least take a knee don't fold in half and expect REF to count you???? he is going to protect and stop you before ward unleashes on your compromised stance!


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Let's say the very last shot was legal then, would Kovalev be doing anything other than hunching over with his hands down not defending himself at all? That's what compelled the ref to stop it.





Bogotazo said:


> Let's say the very last shot was legal then, would Kovalev be doing anything other than hunching over with his hands down not defending himself at all? That's what compelled the ref to stop it.


C'mon last shot clearly wasnt legal as shown by the clip posted already in this thread.

Ward may of been getting him out of there but fight was clearly stopped on a low blow.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286333014114308


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Exactly, he should have took a knee... You are hurt to body one is low then at least take a knee don't fold in half and expect REF to count you???? he is going to protect and stop you before ward unleashes on your compromised stance!


Yes, taking a knee would have been the correct choice. He didn't protect himself at all.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> C'mon last shot clearly wasnt legal as shown by the clip posted already in this thread.
> 
> Ward may of been getting him out of there but fight was clearly stopped on a low blow.


Answer my question though. Kovalev, in that position, wasn't going to act any differently were the very last shot clearly above the waist. He put himself in a position he couldn't defend himself. That's basically the equivalent of turning your back.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Answer my question though. Kovalev, in that position, wasn't going to act any differently were the very last shot clearly above the waist. He put himself in a position he couldn't defend himself. That's basically the equivalent of turning your back.


This is how it plays out if the referee was doing a competent job.

Ward clearly, blatantly hits Kovalev low on the ropes. Referee acknowledges the foul, giving Ward a warning and allowing Kovalev ample time to recover. The fight is allowed to continue and we hope for natural conclusion.

Everyone is a winner.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Answer my question though. Kovalev, in that position, wasn't going to act any differently were the very last shot clearly above the waist. He put himself in a position he couldn't defend himself. That's basically the equivalent of turning your back.


The position he was in was irrelavant.

Weeks stopped the fight as he thought Kovalev couldnt continue. The shot he stopped it on was clearly low.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> The position he was in was irrelavant.
> 
> Weeks stopped the fight as he thought Kovalev couldnt continue. The shot he stopped it on was clearly low.


He thought Kovalev couldn't continue because of the position he was in, so it's clearly relevant. How the hell can you hunch over and drop your hands and not expect to be counted out? It's like turning your back.



Pedderrs said:


> I didn't see any low blows in that footage, so no, not all that comparable really.


In both cases you have a fighter just laying on the ropes not defending themselves by throwing back completely at the mercy of the other fighter. Ward hitting him borderline on the bottom of the beltline while he's in that position is of little relevance. He put himself in a position to be stopped. You can't do that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> In both cases you have a fighter just laying on the ropes not defending themselves by throwing back completely at the mercy of the other fighter. *Ward hitting him borderline on the bottom of the beltline while he's in that position is of little relevance*. He put himself in a position to be stopped. You can't do that.







It's a low shot and against the rules. The referee hasn't stopped the fight yet so at this point he has to call the low blow and allow Kovalev time to recover. I mean, it's fairly straightforward really. I understand debating what would have happened thereafter, but debating that the shot was low and that the referee is then under an obligation to give Kovalev time to recover? Yeah, don't get it. A terrible stoppage really.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Answer my question though. Kovalev, in that position, wasn't going to act any differently were the very last shot clearly above the waist. He put himself in a position he couldn't defend himself. That's basically the equivalent of turning your back.


You cant predict what Kovalev would have done if they werent low, he would have probably taken them like he did all the other ones when he was hurt


----------



## Fake Beef (Dec 11, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> Kovalev quit, the ref could see that. There were signs leading up to it, Kovalev complaining and turning his back. Kovalev had just been hurt and he wasn't displaying the body language of someone who wanted to fight. Kovalev can say whatever he wants but he had checked out and quit after being hurt. The ref has an obligation to protect the fighter. Kovalev needed protection from Ward, a lot of people can't comprehend that but that's what it was.


Yeah, needed protection from being punched I'm the guts...


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He thought Kovalev couldn't continue because of the position he was in, so it's clearly relevant. How the hell can you hunch over and drop your hands and not expect to be counted out? It's like turning your back.
> 
> In both cases you have a fighter just laying on the ropes not defending themselves by throwing back completely at the mercy of the other fighter. Ward hitting him borderline on the bottom of the beltline while he's in that position is of little relevanc


Do you at least agree that the last shot was low (disregarding the other couple earlier in the round)?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's a low shot and against the rules. The referee hasn't stopped the fight yet so at this point he has to call the low blow and allow Kovalev time to recover. I mean, it's fairly straightforward really. I understand debating what would have happened thereafter, but debating that the shot was low and that the referee is then under an obligation to give Kovalev time to recover? Yeah, don't get it. A terrible stoppage really.


Kovalev's dick or balls are not where the "B" in Hublot is. It may have been a little low but was partly on a beltline on high trunks. It certainly wasn't low enough to be the reason Kovalev got stopped.



A.C.S said:


> You cant predict what Kovalev would have done if they werent low, he would have probably taken them like he did all the other ones when he was hurt


I'm talking about the ones that landed when he was already hunched over. The last two.



mick557 said:


> Do you at least agree that the last shot was low (disregarding the other couple earlier in the round)?


The last one is borderline because it's still partly on the beltline, and Kovalev's trunks were high. So at worst it was a little low, yes, but it wasn't hitting Kovalev in the nuts.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Kovalev's dick or balls are not where the "B" in Hublot is. It may have been a little low but was partly on a beltline on high trunks. It certainly wasn't low enough to be the reason Kovalev got stopped.
> 
> I'm talking about the ones that landed when he was already hunched over. The last two.
> 
> The last one is borderline because it's still partly on the beltline, and Kovalev's trunks were high. So at worst it was a little low, yes, but it wasn't hitting Kovalev in the nuts.


They were very low shots, any lower and Kovalev would have been on the floor, but after the first one landed how can not hunch over, he was already hurt from a low blow previously in the round


----------



## Fake Beef (Dec 11, 2016)

Doc said:


> Too much crying a few were low, it wasn't the story of the fight...
> 
> Ward beat the shit out of Kovalev post to post and did some amazing work on that body were only a few were borderline low...
> 
> ...


Would never have landed that shot if Kovalev had been given the proper time to recover from the low blows


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Kovalev's dick or balls are not where the "B" in Hublot is. It may have been a little low but was partly on a beltline on high trunks. It certainly wasn't low enough to be the reason Kovalev got stopped.


Besides the point. It's low no matter how you spin it so for the referee to stop the fight immediately after just isn't the correct call. Nobody is out to get Andre Ward mate, he would have won anyway probably, but the referee made a mistake and thanks to that instant replay it's kinda beyond doubt at this point.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> They were very low shots, any lower and Kovalev would have been on the floor, but after the first one landed how can not hunch over, he was already hurt from a low blow previously in the round


I have to see the earlier one first. First replay I saw it looked on the belt which is legal.

Kovalev's balls are nowhere near where the last punch landed. It's right below the belt-line on high trunks. It's low, but barely. It's not the reason Kovalev lost.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Besides the point. It's low no matter how you spin it so for the referee to stop the fight immediately after just isn't the correct call. Nobody is out to get Andre Ward mate, he would have won anyway probably, but the referee made a mistake and thanks to that instant replay it's kinda beyond doubt at this point.


There's a relevant difference between a little low but partly on the belt, and a blatant foul square on the nuts. It wasn't a blatant foul. It wasn't low enough to make a significant difference. So I'll say it was a little low, but I'll also say it didn't matter. Now I'm not speaking on every low blow, I'm trying to get HD video on my computer to review. But that last one, with Kovalev already hunched over, didn't alter the outcome in my view.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The last one is borderline because it's still partly on the beltline, and Kovalev's trunks were high. So at worst it was a little low, yes, but it wasn't hitting Kovalev in the nuts.


In the unlikely event that we get a third fight I think Virgil Hunter should just run in and hit Kovalev over the head with a steel chair for the stoppage just to see what people are willing to defend.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> In the unlikely event that we get a third fight I think Virgil Hunter should just run in and hit Kovalev over the head with a steel chair for the stoppage just to see what people are willing to defend.


How is that comparable to blows partially on the belt on high trunks with a guy not defending himself?


----------



## Fake Beef (Dec 11, 2016)

Bogotazo said:


> I have to see the earlier one first. First replay I saw it looked on the belt which is legal.
> 
> Kovalev's balls are nowhere near where the last punch landed. It's right below the belt-line on high trunks. It's low, but barely. It's not the reason Kovalev lost.


The blows to the Krusher badge are borderline. This one to the Hublet branding is crazy low. Ref should've spotted it


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Fake Beef said:


> The blows to the Krusher badge are borderline. This one to the Hublet branding is crazy low. Ref should've spotted it


Crazy low? It's right below the beltline isn't it? The part of Ward's glove we don't see hits the beltline.


----------



## Fake Beef (Dec 11, 2016)

Bogotazo said:


> Crazy low? It's right below the beltline isn't it? The part of Ward's glove we don't see hits the beltline.


Yes, it's a big beltline


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> I have to see the earlier one first. First replay I saw it looked on the belt which is legal.
> 
> Kovalev's balls are nowhere near where the last punch landed. It's right below the belt-line on high trunks. It's low, but barely. It's not the reason Kovalev lost.


Lol the whole glove is below the belt line, its not just the nuts the whole area is a dangerous place to hit, how can you defend that? Thats a bladder shot


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I have to see the earlier one first. First replay I saw it looked on the belt which is legal.
> 
> Kovalev's balls are nowhere near where the last punch landed. It's right below the belt-line on high trunks. It's low, but barely. It's not the reason Kovalev lost.


That's right on the dick homie.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lol the whole glove is below the belt line, its not just the nuts the whole area is a dangerous place to hit, how can you defend that? Thats a bladder shot


You're probably right about it being dangerous but I don't know. In any case he landed that shot with Kovalev already a punch away from Weeks stepping in, I really don't think this deserves the attention its getting.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> That's right on the dick homie.


What?

This is speculation but I'm pretty sure his dick is lower than that.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What?
> 
> This is speculation but I'm pretty sure his dick is lower than that.


Its below were the ref advised when he was giving instructions at the start of the fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol:Son Of Groin.:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Crazy low? It's right below the beltline isn't it? The part of Ward's glove we don't see hits the beltline.


A hit on the top of the cup can be as painful as one on the bottom. It all depends on the angle it moves.

Believe me, I know this far too well.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Its below were the ref advised when he was giving instructions at the start of the fight.


I've been looking for an HD copy of the fight to compare that actually.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> A hit on the top of the cup can be as painful as one on the bottom. It all depends on the angle it moves.
> 
> Believe me, I know this far too well.


This is true,


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I have to see the earlier one first. First replay I saw it looked on the belt which is legal.
> 
> Kovalev's balls are nowhere near where the last punch landed. It's right below the belt-line on high trunks. It's low, but barely. It's not the reason Kovalev lost.


I'm not talking about the tip, right at the base. That shit hurts just as much as the balls


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Joe said:


> http://www.hurr-durr.com/


Fuck you


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

I only have one have two questions for those posters who are claiming those last few blows moments before the stoppage were borderline but legit:

If you had been on the receiving end of those same shots that doulbed over Kovalev, and if the roles were reversed and it was Kovalev, not Ward, who landed those blows, would you feel that those punches landed were low or legitimate and do you think that Ward would have been given the benefit of the doubt and had those blows called low (as they clearly were, _especially_ the last one) and therefore given a 5 minute reprieve and a possible and justified point deduction?

Ward had already landed two clear low blows before that round, then proceeded to land three more in the final round leading up to the stoppage, yet was never so much as warned by Weeks. If Kovalev is guilty of anything it is that he did not retaliate and do likewise as he should've (and I would've) had I been on the receiving end of those numerous and repeated low blows by Ward.

I'll give credit where it's due and Ward certainly and unequivocally seriously rocked Kovalev with that right hand he landed that led to the eventual stoppage. But the stoppage itself was questionable at best since Kovalev hadn't come close to being knocked down and while clearly in distress the obvious lowblows had a lot to do with his state at the time of the stoppage and the stoppage itself was poor to say the least.

Some posters here may know of my reputation as a collector of fight films, and as an owner of well over 5000 fights spanning the beginning of the 20th century up to the present day I have watched literally thousands of fights in my lifetime, and I can honestly say that I've never seen a fight between two high level boxers of this caliber end in such a fashion save for the Duran/Buchanan fight (which incidentally I also believe ended on a clear lowblow like this fight).

I cannot in good conscience call this a legitimate result based on how the fight ended, and I say this as someone who is not a fan of Ward in the least but who acknowledges that he was most likely on his way to a legitimate stoppage or decision win anyway had he not resorted to low blows to win this fight.

As far as I'm concerned, these two results will always have an asterisk next to them (I felt Kovalev won their first bout clearly 7-5), and the manner in which the rematch ended especially is to put it simply nothing short of disgraceful.

Kovalev was most likely not going to win this rematch, but the way it ended on a bs call on a series of obvious low blows that led to the eventual stoppage leaves me absolutely disgusted and on the verge of giving up on a sport that I've loved since my youth.

Ward won, but the manner in which he did and the complete and utter incompetence of Kevin Weeks leaves me shaking my head in disbelief at how this can be considered a legitimate and controversy free victory by certain posters.

I'm a boxing fan first and foremost, and this result and above all the manner in which it was achieved is a black eye to the sport as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought those last shots were borderline


They weren't. Pause it as it lands, it completely covers the "B" on his shorts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876289277549846528


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> You're probably right about it being dangerous but I don't know. In any case he landed that shot with Kovalev already a punch away from Weeks stepping in, I really don't think this deserves the attention its getting.


This was the punch that got the fight stopped though, no way he was recovering after that one landed


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

This is insane...how are people watching that replay and not calling it low? :lol: Look where the B is on his shorts from any other part of the fight and now consider the glove totally covers that with the last shot. Boxing gloves are wide, so the fact that part of the glove touches the belt is fucking irrelevant, if I smashed a baseball bat across your groin, and argued that it was "on the thigh" because the bat also hit your thighs, it wouldn't be a valid argument for it not hitting your groin. :lol:

The glove touches the belt line but most of it is below and it covers the letter B on his shorts which is clearly at groin height. It's blatantly low and not close or borderline.

Ward was going to win anyway and was likely going to get a stoppage anyway, but let's call it as it is.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Kalash said:


> Fuck you


I don't believe I was even talking to you but...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> They weren't. Pause it as it lands, it completely covers the "B" on his shorts.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876289277549846528


Thanks for the vid but I touched on that Strike, posted a pic, punch is just below the belt but it seems possibly partially on the belt behind Kovalev's arm. So, imo low but not so low that in my view they made a significant difference in the fight ending while Kovalev was in that prone position.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I have to see the earlier one first. First replay I saw it looked on the belt which is legal.
> 
> Kovalev's balls are nowhere near where the last punch landed. It's right below the belt-line on high trunks. It's low, but barely. It's not the reason Kovalev lost.


I can't believe you're actually trying to pretend that isn't a low blow :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> This was the punch that got the fight stopped though, no way he was recovering after that one landed


But he was already in a prone position not defending himself. I think Weeks steps in if the punch is an inch or two higher.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Joe said:


> I can't believe you're actually trying to pretend that isn't a low blow :rofl:rofl:rofl


In that very post I said it's low. Try reading it again.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks for the vid but I touched on that Strike, posted a pic, punch is just below the belt but it seems possibly partially on the belt behind Kovalev's arm. So, imo low but not so low that in my view they made a significant difference in the fight ending while Kovalev was in that prone position.


If Kovalev had been the one landing that final blow to elicit the stoppage would you be singing the same tune?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks for the vid but I touched on that Strike, posted a pic, punch is just below the belt but it seems possibly partially on the belt behind Kovalev's arm. So, imo low but not so low that in my view they made a significant difference in the fight ending while Kovalev was in that prone position.


It's low as fuck. Boxing gloves cover a large area so sure some of the glove was on the bottom of the belt, but most of the glove covered the letter B on his shorts. That is right over the groin. It's low. Ward would have won anyway, but that's a side issue, it was terrible refereeing.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> In that very post I said it's low. Try reading it again.


no you read your own post again and try to pretend you are not insinuating it wasn't in fact low, like it was kinda low but not really I mean is he really touching his penis? how much of it? maybe low but only almost? :lol:


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> But he was already in a prone position


Yeah the the blow that put him in a prone position looks low too...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876292429049155586[/MEDIA]


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Yeah the the blow that put him in a prone position looks low too...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876292429049155586[/MEDIA]


Need a better angle on that but possibly. Can't find an HD copy of the fight on youtube or anywhere. I'm trying to compile multiple angles. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Joe said:


> no you read your own post again and try to pretend you are not insinuating it wasn't in fact low, like it was kinda low but not really I mean is he really touching his penis? how much of it? maybe low but only almost? :lol:


I said "It's low", I just don't think it matters in that instance. I said it was low, so there's no way I could have been insinuating that it wasn't.

It definitely wasn't touching the man's penis.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Strike said:


> Yeah the the blow that put him in a prone position looks low too...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876292429049155586[/MEDIA]


It doesn't seem possible at all the referee missed those low blows, WTF he's standing in a perfect position to spot them atsch


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I said "It's low", I just don't think it matters in that instance. I said it was low, so there's no way I could have been insinuating that it wasn't.
> 
> It definitely wasn't touching the man's penis.


my god atsch stop making yourself look more stupid with every damn post just admit your were wrong with your initial view of it and admit it's a clear as day low blow FFS! why is it so hard to concede that? :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

The gymnastics people will do to refuse to admit something :rofl

Look at @Mexi-Box & @Strike videos.

There is no way in hell that last shot wasn't low. Not only that, it was a full-blooded punch, not some little tap.

"Oh but it was borderline & even if it was low it definitely didn't touch his penis" WTF?


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I said "It's low", I just don't think it matters in that instance. I said it was low, so there's no way I could have been insinuating that it wasn't.
> 
> It definitely wasn't touching the man's penis.


If there is one thing that I'm absolutely certain of, it's that if Kovalev had won this bout in the same fashion that Ward did that Wards fans would be screaming bloody murder and rightfully so.

It is easy to decipher and identify the boxing fans from the Ward fans based on that one simple and obvious truth, and no one can or will convince me otherwise.

And I dunno about you but if that would've been me getting hit low like that believe me that MY dick would've felt those blows and the pain that comes with it, I certainly cringed while watching them land that's for sure.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Joe said:


> my god atsch stop making yourself look more stupid with every damn post just admit your were wrong with your initial view of it and admit it's a clear as day low blow FFS! why is it so hard to concede that? :lol:


You said I said it wasn't low, then quoted a post in which I said t was low.



Bogotazo said:


> . *It's low*, but barely. It's not the reason Kovalev lost.





Joe said:


> I can't believe *you're actually trying to pretend that isn't a low blow* :rofl:rofl:rofl


You misquoted me, I corrected you, move on.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> If there is one thing that I'm absolutely certain of, it's that if Kovalev had won this bout in the same fashion that Ward did that Wards fans would be screaming bloody murder and rightfully so.
> 
> It is easy to decipher and identify the boxing fans from the Ward fans based on that one simple and obvious truth, and no one can or will convince me otherwise.
> 
> And I dunno about you but if that would've been me getting hit low like that believe me that MY dick would've felt those blows and the pain that comes with it, I certainly cringed while watching them land that's for sure.


You're assertion that I'm not a boxing fan is unnecessary. Using a hypothetical you made up in your head to distinguish fans also doesn't make much sense. The last shot was low but I don't think it's why Kovalev lost the fight. I need to look at the first of the 3 last shots again but ultimately it's not the biggest story of the fight.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> You said I said it wasn't low, then quoted a post in which I said t was low.
> 
> You misquoted me, I corrected you, move on.


retard gymnastics, you're a world champion mate! everyone here can read and everyone can see what you're saying stop pretending ok? ok.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Joe said:


> retard gymnastics, you're a world champion mate! everyone here can read and everyone can see what you're saying stop pretending ok? ok.


Stop pretending by quoting my own posts as evidence of what I said...okay.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You're assertion that I'm not a boxing fan is unnecessary. Using a hypothetical you made up in your head to distinguish fans also doesn't make much sense. The last shot was low but I don't think it's why Kovalev lost the fight. I need to look at the first of the 3 last shots again but ultimately it's not the biggest story of the fight.


Do you deny that Ward landed two clear and obvious low blows before the final round and that he followed them up by landing three more at the very least questionable low blows to win the fight?

And more importantly, had Kovalev won the fight landing those same blows including and especially the final blow that led to the eventual stoppage, would you consider it a legitimate and controversy free victory on his part?


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Stop pretending by quoting my own posts as evidence of what I said...okay.


I'm not pretending anything I'm just calling you out on your lack of honesty now wich is just as clear as a low blow from ward.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> Do you deny that Ward landed two clear and obvious low blows before the final round and that he followed them up by landing three more at the very least questionable low blows to win the fight?
> 
> And more importantly, had Kovalev won the fight landing those same blows including and especially the final blow that led to the eventual stoppage, would you consider it a legitimate and controversy free victory on his part?


I didn't see replays on all the possible low blows so I can't say, the last one was low


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I didn't see replays on all the possible low blows so I can't say, the last one was low


Spoken as a true lawyer would, but it still doesn't answer my question.

So I will ask you one final time in the most clear and concise manner that I can: if Kovalev had won the fight in the same manner would you consider it a legitimate and controversy free victory?

A simple yes or no answer will suffice.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :yep the groin master is here to stay, Ward TKO 10 Anthony Joshua on a vicious 6 punch low blow combo followed by one on the back of the head as he goes down


Nah man. Gotta give Ward credit, Kovalev lost and it's his only fault. He didn't complain about the stoppage too looking back on it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> Spoken as a true lawyer would, but it still doesn't answer my question.
> 
> So I will ask you one final time in the most clear and concise manner that I can: if Kovalev had won the fight in the same manner would you consider it a legitimate and controversy free victory?
> 
> A simple yes or no answer will suffice.


No. It's not controversy free now and it's a shame it happened to end the way it did


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No. It's not controversy free now and it's a shame it happened to end the way it did


Fair enough, although now I don't get to use this gif I was looking forward to using in anticipation of your expected reply:









:bart


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

they were low blows Boxotazo, especially 1 and 3 from that punch sequence before the stoppage.
Kovalev didn't want any more of Ward anyhow, illegal or not. He was ready to quit from the start of that round.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Is that account legit?

I called it when you guys were celebrating that "incredible stoppage".


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Is that account legit?
> 
> I called it when you guys were celebrating that "incredible stoppage".


I believe it is legit

https://twitter.com/TonyWeeks_


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@Lester1583 for one night he lives again


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I believe it is legit
> 
> https://twitter.com/TonyWeeks_


Yep I told you all.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Listen apologists, if you have your opponent where you want him, under no circumstance can you finish him with low blows. He should've been given time to recover

Weekes was not taking low blows seriously throughout the fight. I expect a low lights video will be posted soon enough.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

They all looked border line to me, maybe one or two was low throughout the fight, I thought the stoppage was legit though, Kovalev was hurt to the head and body, and his reaction said it all when it was waved off. 

Kovalev should have given Ward the Ricky Hatton treatment from the Tzsyu fight and given Ward an almighty right uppercut to the balls, they would have stopped after thatz


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Stop pretending by quoting my own posts as evidence of what I said...okay.


"It was low, but barely"

"It definitely didn't touch his penis"

These are not the statements of the rational, impartial arbiter you believe yourself to be.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Oh well that's okay then, no biggie


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bad stoppage but probably wouldn't of changed the result. Ward was wearing Kov down( mostly with legitimate ) body shots. Then again we will never know now with the controversial ending.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Without the corruption MAYBE it would be a different story. But life ain't fair and boxing's part of life. Pretty anti climactic let's be honest, but congrats to Ward and to the guys here who managed to get cheap tickets. :good


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

The standard course of action for a low blow is deducting 1 point from the offender & allowing the victim up to 5 minutes to recover, no?

If the ref - who has admitted twice on Twitter that he was wrong & missed the low blows - had seen the first 1 & warned Ward & given Sergey 5 to recover does anyone think Ward would have thrown the other 3 low blows?

Does anyone here believe none of those low blows hurt?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

This forum is infested with whiny *******.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>





Pedrin1787 said:


> Is that account legit?
> 
> I called it when you guys were celebrating that "incredible stoppage".


Uh Oh, well at least he was honest in saying that he believes on watching back the replays that they were low but the controversy could have been avoided by docking a point from Ward earlier in the fight and he'd have been less inclined to throw the shots at wherever the hell he was thinking he was throwing shots at when the fight was stopped.

I don't think there's really an argument that they weren't low but it's just another unsatisfying controversial end to a fight, if there's a third it will be the shittest fight trilogy in history.

The problem is that we can say that Ward would have won anyway all we want but that's not how boxing works, fighters can and do recover, anything can happen and I had given Kov the majority of the first 6 rounds with the tide starting to turn around 7-8 with Kovalev clearly tired.

With Kovalevs reaction after the stoppage, I must admit I felt he had accepted it as legitimate but in the post fight presser, his team were livid.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I find it weird that so many people are so emotionally invested in Kovalev out of all people. Does this guy have nudes of you or is that you really hate Ward that much? It's ridiculous, he actually finished his post interview saying 'rematch so I can kick his ass again'. Right, because he was really kicking his ass during the fight wasn't he? 

Sergey 'excuses' Kovalev. I have no more time for him.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This is bullshit.

Ward was breaking him down and taking over.

But those low blows are just an anti-climatic way to end the fight.
This is not the result that should have come, Kovalev robbed and Ward robbed from winning legitimately.

Weeks should have seen the low blows, deducted points and given Kovalev a 5 minute rest.
That's according to the books, Weeks failed by not noticing.

Anyway, not often do I see fighters reacting that heavily to low blows.
Says something about Kovalev's mentality, whatever that may mean. Punches weren't that low(still illegal punches), Lomachenko took lower blows much better.
Surely Kovalev wanted a break too.

From Week's point of view the stoppage should be legit, he didn't notice the low blows so in his eyes Ward was just pummeling a fighter that quit mentally.
Flawed point of view, but Weeks did do the right thing from the information he knew.
Noticing the low blows would have been the better thing though.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Two were deffo low. Not enough to hit his knob, but still low. He was still getting stopped as Ward had broken him down, but he should've been given time to recover.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


>


:rofl

change my mind now, this guy is a snake

Fair to say he won't be employed next camp


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Let's hope nobody continues to try to maintain that the final blows weren't low. Because as the videos clearly show, they were.

How is it that Ward was clearly going tho win even if it was allowed to continue. Ward hadn't broken him down. He landed a few low blows and his best punch over two fights couldn't put Kovalev down. Fair enough if Ward was starting to land more over the previous rounds but he wasn't. 

Kovalev clearly disputed the decision and called for a rematch. Weeks has acknowledged that he fucked up. We all know Ward will not fight Kovalev a third time. He'll be happy to move on and have won the fight on a foul.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Malignaggi was more angry with the stoppage than Jackson "Andres a smart fighter, and he won *wink* if you aren't fighting back what can you do?" sounds like Wards trainer more Sergeys lol


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl
> 
> change my mind now, this guy is a snake
> 
> Fair to say he won't be employed next camp


Yeah he's a full-on snake.

Don't know why any fighter would want to work with him after the way shown himself here.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> Malignaggi was more angry with the stoppage than Jackson "Andres a smart fighter, and he won *wink* if you aren't fighting back what can you do?" sounds like Wards trainer more Sergeys lol


Yeah Paulie saw it was low and called it as he saw it.

JDJ was grinning like a fucking cheshire cat. Kovalev will have fucked him off by now.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Let's hope nobody continues to try to maintain that the final blows weren't low. Because as the videos clearly show, they were.
> 
> How is it that Ward was clearly going tho win even if it was allowed to continue. Ward hadn't broken him down. He landed a few low blows and his best punch over two fights couldn't put Kovalev down. Fair enough if Ward was starting to land more over the previous rounds but he wasn't.
> 
> Kovalev clearly disputed the decision and called for a rematch. Weeks has acknowledged that he fucked up. We all know Ward will not fight Kovalev a third time. He'll be happy to move on and have won the fight on a foul.


:violinyou really do have frontal lobe problems


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286333014114308
I got something for you


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :violinyou really do have frontal lobe problems
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286333014114308
> I got something for you


I'm happy you're so happy your boy won on a foul.

Up until the time of the stoppage Kovalev had outlanded Ward by 15 punches and outlanded him in 6 of the 7 completed rounds.

Couldn't drop him and then had to throw 3 low blows to get the ref to end it. Great win.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> I'm happy you're so happy your boy won on a foul.
> 
> Up until the time of the stoppage Kovalev had outlanded Ward by 15 punches and outlanded him in 6 of the 7 completed rounds.
> 
> Couldn't drop him and then had to throw 3 low blows to get the ref to end it. Great win.


just proves you don't know shit about boxing. You're counting punches, I'm looking at the body shots and Kovalevs demeanor. That weak as jab Kovalev was landing wasn't as impactful as Ward landing hard right hands and hooks to begin every round, constantly being in in Kovalevs face and those body shots he was digging into the rib cage as to why Kovalev after getting hit with the right hand was doing the shimmy and trying to hold and survive as Ward was punishing him.

Don't worry, the pain will go away. Your boxing knowledge will sadly never improve however


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganSJWarrior said:


> just proves you don't know shit about boxing. You're counting punches, I'm looking at the body shots and Kovalevs demeanor. That weak as jab Kovalev was landing wasn't as impactful as Ward landing hard right hands and hooks to begin every round, constantly being in in Kovalevs face and those body shots he was digging into the rib cage as to why Kovalev after getting hit with the right hand was doing the shimmy and trying to hold and survive as Ward was punishing him.
> 
> Don't worry, the pain will go away. Your boxing knowledge will sadly never improve however


Ward spent the majority of the fight in reverse. If Kovalev's jab and power punches were of no concern, why wasn't he moving forward. He'd throw a punch at the start of each round and then backpedal from there on.

Ward barely outlanded Kovalev with powerpunches. And that's counting his low blows as legit punches.

His best punch couldn't drop Kovalev. Fact. He won on a foul. Fact. Only an idiot who doesn't know shit about boxing would be satisfied with that result. That is you.

.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Ward threw those low shots bc he was allowed to by the incompetent ref


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> This forum is infested with whiny *******.


Kind of. This is kind of true.

But @Tuff Gong has interpreted the rules correctly IMO.

It's a grey situation, then. People always always object strenuously when a popular fighter is fouled, especially when those fouls are decisive, or when they are perceived by television commentators or viewers as having affected the direction or flow of the fight. The thing is though, that 99% of boxing contests are foul-ridden. They are full of fouls. There is holding, pulling on the head, butting, low blows, action after the bell, pushing with the forearm. The overwhelming number of these fouls are met with a word or a warning. It's rare to see a fight broken up because of a foul. That's important to remember - it's very, very rare. Most fouls result in no break in the action.

This is a clear low-blow in this fight. Kovalev certainly was in trouble, but when you're in trouble, the referee should be keeping a close, close eye on you; so it's surprising he missed those punches. That said, he did - and that's that. If he can't see it, he can't action it. End of chat.

So now the conversation becomes about whether or not Ward "deserves" credit for the win, "full credit" for the win and all of the other horrible questions that get shoved around after a result like that. This is hard for Ward btw. He really doesn't think he gets his due.

In the end, Ward was involved in an action fight and was throwing punches. He was doing damage and he was trying to get his man out of there and he was successful. For me, the question about whether or not the punches were deliberate is _almost _a non-question. The fighter's job is to get the other guy out of there. Hopkins was a "cheat", Dempsey was a "cheat", Marciano was a "cheat", Roy Jones was a "cheat", Floyd Mayweather was a "cheat", Harry Greb, Henry Armstrong, Muhammad Ali, all of them to one degree or another sought and received an edge in the ring that was technically in contradiction to the rules.

This one is frustrating because it led to a stoppage so I understand the pages and pages of yapping about it, but in the words of Mike Tyson "you're not in there to dance" or as Fritzie Zivic put it, "you're not in there to play the piano."

Worrying about the rules is the referee's job. Worrying about the opponent is the job of the fighter. Ward got the job done, ugly, but done. Good job.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Dazl1212 said:


>


Golota was going to win anyway so the ref shoulda awarded him the KO - MichiganSJWarrior logic


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

McGrain said:


> The fighter's job is to get the other guy out of there. Hopkins was a "cheat", Dempsey was a "cheat", Marciano was a "cheat", Roy Jones was a "cheat", Floyd Mayweather was a "cheat", Harry Greb, Henry Armstrong, Muhammad Ali, all of them to one degree or another sought and received an edge in the ring that was technically in contradiction to the rules.


A thing I liked a lot about Joshua during the Wlad fight is that after he was in big trouble in the 5th round, the beginning of the 6th Wlad tries to leap a left hook and then proceeds to lean on Joshua.

Anthony did the smart thing, he spat out his mouthpiece and had a 20 second long break.
For a fighter who recovers quickly, 20 seconds is a godsend.

Didn't even get warned for it.

Boxing is opportunism, Joshua knows it and he takes chances when he gets them.

Lomachenko has also learned it and is no longer a clean fighter either.
He isn't Salido, but he has incorporated subtle fouling into his game.

Buster Douglas threw more punches during/after the break than Tyson during the whole fight. Holyfield clinched Tyson more than Lewis.

The only thing I miss is fighters taking a knee when in big trouble.

Kovalev should have just done dirty shit, generally you get warned twice even with serious fouls before you get a point deducted.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Kovalev should have start throwing nut shots towards Ward after the first low blow that landed.
I am very dissappointed about these two fights.
First one Ward got the nod even though i thought he lost. Second one he uses Kovalevs balls as a speedbag and still get the victory.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> "It was low, but barely"
> 
> "It definitely didn't touch his penis"
> 
> These are not the statements of the rational, impartial arbiter you believe yourself to be.


bogatozo is not a rational, impartial arbiter and thats why the wbf forum died

really a shit forum because of a shit moderator


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Boxing isn't a clean game. Like life it's dirty. Ward did what he had to do to win.

That said, the in-house ref let him fight his fight, ie. hold on to Kovalevski. An opposite example is, say, Cortez the in-house ref _not_ allowing Hatton to fight his fight, ie. hold on to Floyd.

(Don't jump the gun here. I'm not suggesting either outcome would necessarily have been any different).

Politics does play a huge part though. That's why being the A side is so important.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> But he was already in a prone position not defending himself. I think Weeks steps in if the punch is an inch or two higher.


He bent over because landed a first low blow, didnt see if it was low though but Kovalev was already hurt from the low blow earlier in the round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The last shot was low, but it wasn't on the nuts. And more importantly, who gives a fuck?

Weeks didn't stop the fight because of that last punch. Yall are trying to cry about the last shot that landed when Weeks was already coming in to stop the fight anyways. The fight was stopped due to the onslaught before that and then Kovalev just sitting on the ropes not protecting himself while being pummeled even more.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Let's hope nobody continues to try to maintain that the final blows weren't low. Because as the videos clearly show, they were.
> 
> How is it that Ward was clearly going tho win even if it was allowed to continue. Ward hadn't broken him down. He landed a few low blows and his best punch over two fights couldn't put Kovalev down. Fair enough if Ward was starting to land more over the previous rounds but he wasn't.
> 
> Kovalev clearly disputed the decision and called for a rematch. Weeks has acknowledged that he fucked up. We all know Ward will not fight Kovalev a third time. He'll be happy to move on and have won the fight on a foul.


lol you're crazy. Ward was on way to stopping him and Kovalev got in his fetal position before the low blows came.

Ward drastically increased his performance in the rematch like how many of us predicted and he'd do even better in a 3rd fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol you're crazy. Ward was on way to stopping him and Kovalev got in his fetal position before the low blows came.
> 
> Ward drastically increased his performance in the rematch like how many of us predicted and he'd do even better in a 3rd fight.


Many observers, myself included, had Kovalev a couple of points up at the time of the stoppage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Many observers, myself included, had Kovalev a couple of points up at the time of the stoppage.


I and 2 of the judges had Ward up by 1 round. And even if Kovalev was up on your card, Ward had just 2 rounds in a row. Was clearly gaining momentum and breaking Kovalev down anyways. Ward was in a better position on the cards at that point in the fight than he was in the first fight. Plus the commentators were noting that Kovalev was starting to breath heavy around round 5/6.

Kovalev's best rounds were naturally going to be the first 4 rounds and he didn't even dominate those.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The last shot was low, but it wasn't on the nuts. And more importantly, who gives a fuck?
> 
> Weeks didn't stop the fight because of that last punch. Yall are trying to cry about the last shot that landed when Weeks was already coming in to stop the fight anyways. The fight was stopped due to the onslaught before that and then Kovalev just sitting on the ropes not protecting himself while being pummeled even more.


Supposedly the ref is supposed to give a fuck thats why before every fight you have ever watched he tells both fighters what is considered legal.

Ward probably would have got him out of there in the next round but now we will never know.

It could of been a great trilogy between these two but because of poor judging (in the majority of peoples opinion) in the first fight and bad refereeing in this one we are left with two fights that are now going to be endlessly debated.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> "It was low, but barely"
> 
> "It definitely didn't touch his penis"
> 
> These are not the statements of the rational, impartial arbiter you believe yourself to be.


They're facts, so yes they are. It's unfortunate the fight ended on low blows, but it's a stretch for me to say they're the reason Kovalev lost. People are talking as if Kovalev was dominating then got sledgehammered square on the nuts.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I and 2 of the judges had Ward up by 1 round. And even if Kovalev was up on your card, Ward had just 2 rounds in a row. Was clearly gaining momentum and breaking Kovalev down anyways. Ward was in a better position on the cards at that point in the fight than he was in the first fight. Plus the commentators were noting that Kovalev was starting to breath heavy around round 5/6.
> 
> Kovalev's best rounds were naturally going to be the first 4 rounds and he didn't even dominate those.


Well I think most of us were resigned to the idea that Kovalev was never going to win on the cards anyway, but the point is that it was an ultra competitive, two way battle. It's just unfortunate some of you are being disingenuous and ignoring the existence and impact of the low blows. We have video footage of at least one landing, the ending shot, and that along with the premature stoppage is what has left a number of fight fans dissatisfied.

Ward was coming on and it looked as though he was going to win the fight, but that doesn't negate the unfortunate manner in which the stoppage came. It's not a case of one or the other.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> They're facts, so yes they are. It's unfortunate the fight ended on low blows, but it's a stretch for me to say they're the reason Kovalev lost. People are talking as if Kovalev was dominating then got sledgehammered square on the nuts.


Please highlight the posts that have suggested Kovalev was dominating before the low blows. The overwhelming majority of people discussing the event have acknowledged that the momentum was with Ward and that he was probably going to win anyway. But like I said, if you can show me evidence to the contrary I'd be interested in seeing it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Supposedly the ref is supposed to give a fuck thats why before every fight you have ever watched he tells both fighters what is considered legal.
> 
> Ward probably would have got him out of there in the next round but now we will never know.
> 
> It could of been a great trilogy between these two but because of poor judging (in the majority of peoples opinion) in the first fight and bad refereeing in this one we are left with two fights that are now going to be endlessly debated.


There wasn't going to be a next round. Kovalev was getting the otter shit beat out of him. You don't just recover from body shots like that when your opponent is targeting it that well. I do agree that Weeks should have given Kovalev time to recover and not stopped it so soon.

But the fight was stopped because of the total onslaught and Kovalev being unresponsive to it all.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Please highlight the posts that have suggested Kovalev was dominating before the low blows. The overwhelming majority of people discussing the event have acknowledged that the momentum was with Ward and that he was probably going to win anyway. But like I said, if you can show me evidence to the contrary I'd be interested in seeing it.


People posting about the low blows and not discussing other aspects of the fight is akin to posting "as if" the low blows were the only difference maker in the fight. Though my post included fans at large, which include people outside of this forum. It sucks the fight had to get stopped on those fouls.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Well I think most of us were resigned to the idea that Kovalev was never going to win on the cards anyway, but the point is that it was an ultra competitive, two way battle. It's just unfortunate some of you are being disingenuous and ignoring the existence and impact of the low blows. We have video footage of at least one landing, the ending shot, and that along with the premature stoppage is what has left a number of fight fans dissatisfied.
> 
> Ward was coming on and it looked as though he was going to win the fight, but that doesn't negate the unfortunate manner in which the stoppage came. It's not a case of one or the other.


Yes it was ultra competitive early on like in most of Hopkins's fights in his late 40's. Then he starts to pull away just like Ward was doing.

And I wish the low blows were called correctly because it takes away from Ward's win. BUT they were NOT the reason why Ward won. He won by breaking Kovalev to the body, hurting him bad upstairs with a right hand and then continuing to pressure him and not allowing Kovalev to hold.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There wasn't going to be a next round. Kovalev was getting the otter shit beat out of him. You don't just recover from body shots like that when your opponent is targeting it that well. I do agree that Weeks should have given Kovalev time to recover and not stopped it so soon.
> 
> But the fight was stopped because of the total onslaught and Kovalev being unresponsive to it all.


With less than a minute left in the round if Kovalev had got five minutes to recover he probably would of seen it out.

Weeks disagrees with you if that is his legit twitter account on the stoppage so you are wrong on that point.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> People posting about the low blows and not discussing other aspects of the fight is akin to posting "as if" the low blows were the only difference maker in the fight. Though my post included fans at large, which include people outside of this forum. It sucks the fight had to get stopped on those fouls.


Andre Ward hurting Kovalev with a right hand and gaining momentum isn't a point of contention. It stands to reason that people would be more inclined to discuss the controversy, especially when a number of you are either still denying the existence of the controversy or your downplaying it to such a degree that it threatens the integrity of the sport. We have rules for a reason and if those rules are allowed to be breached because one fighter was 'going to win anyway' then we might as well start fighting on the streets instead.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Andre Ward hurting Kovalev with a right hand and gaining momentum isn't a point of contention. It stands to reason that people would be more inclined to discuss the controversy, especially when a number of you are either still denying the existence of the controversy or your downplaying it to such a degree that it threatens the integrity of the sport. We have rules for a reason and if those rules are allowed to be breached because one fighter was 'going to win anyway' then we might as well start fighting on the streets instead.


It is controversial, and worth discussing. I'm not one to totally dismiss shady endings just because "so and so would have won anyway", and that's because of fights like JMM-Pac 1 in which a justifiable stoppage was rightly abstained form and history was altered. I don't deny that exists here, I just think Kovalev's demeanor of not protecting himself, dropping his hands and ultimately hunching over had more to do with the stoppage than those last nut shots. A lot for me depends on whether that initial shot that made him fold over was low.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

No need for rules since posters seem to know the outcome of the fight anyway.
There are rules for a reason and when they are broken there will obviously be people who would like to see that those set rules are being enforced.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> It is controversial, and worth discussing. I'm not one to totally dismiss shady endings just because "so and so would have won anyway", and that's because of fights like JMM-Pac 1 in which a justifiable stoppage was rightly abstained form and history was altered. I don't deny that exists here, I just think Kovalev's demeanor of not protecting himself, dropping his hands and ultimately hunching over had more to do with the stoppage than those last nut shots. A lot for me depends on whether that initial shot that made him fold over was low.


That's fair, Bogo.

Unfortunately there are posters here who are denying the controversy and so far I haven't seen you disagree with them all too vehemently, if at all.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

At least one was a bit low....


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Vic said:


> At least one was a bit low....







The final shot that landed before Weeks waved the fight off was blatantly low.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> With less than a minute left in the round if Kovalev had got five minutes to recover he probably would of seen it out.
> 
> Weeks disagrees with you if that is his legit twitter account on the stoppage so you are wrong on that point.


Yeah with a 5 minute break, Kovalev would have made it out the round.

And Weeks said he stopped it because he saw Kovalev being unresponsive to Ward's punches. He said if he saw the low blows, he would have let him recover which I agree with. But like Bogotazo said, some of yall are making it seem like Kovalev was in the middle of a flurry, then Ward punches him in the nuts and gets awarded a KO win.

The 20 punches Ward landed overall hurt Kovalev and stopped the fight. Not the 2 low blows out of those 20.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Need a better angle on that but possibly. Can't find an HD copy of the fight on youtube or anywhere. I'm trying to compile multiple angles. I'll check tomorrow.


http://worldboxingvideoarchive.com

You're welcome


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Fanboys are a fucking cancer on this sport.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah with a 5 minute break, Kovalev would have made it out the round.
> 
> And Weeks said he stopped it because he saw Kovalev being unresponsive to Ward's punches. He said if he saw the low blows, he would have let him recover which I agree with. But like Bogotazo said, some of yall are making it seem like Kovalev was in the middle of a flurry, then Ward punches him in the nuts and gets awarded a KO win.
> 
> The 20 punches Ward landed overall hurt Kovalev and stopped the fight. Not the 2 low blows out of those 20.


That Twitter account isn't legitimate. They aren't the words of Tony Weeks.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah with a 5 minute break, Kovalev would have made it out the round.
> 
> And Weeks said he stopped it because he saw Kovalev being unresponsive to Ward's punches. He said if he saw the low blows, he would have let him recover which I agree with. But like Bogotazo said, some of yall are making it seem like Kovalev was in the middle of a flurry, then Ward punches him in the nuts and gets awarded a KO win.
> 
> The 20 punches Ward landed overall hurt Kovalev and stopped the fight. Not the 2 low blows out of those 20.


As I said endlessly debated..

I dont see too many people disputing that Kovalev was seriously hurt. That shot Ward landed to get him going was probably the best punch I have ever seen him land but there was three low blows in the round and the final shot was low so its going to leave a sour taste with a lot of people.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> That Twitter account isn't legitimate. They aren't the words of Tony Weeks.


Wow really?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Wow really?


It's fairly obvious once you have a proper look at the page. None of the photos uploaded to that account are personally taken by Weeks himself and are screen captures of HBO broadcasts or Internet sourced images. You will notice also that any time he retweets someone like Dan Rafael, who has mentioned Tony Weeks by name, he hasn't linked to that particular account. It's because it isn't actually Tony Weeks. A referee wouldn't feel the need to reiterate three times that he was wrong about something, and that's what he's done in the wake of Kovalev-Ward 2. It's a comedy account and shouldn't be taken seriously.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802719314541498368
Give me a break.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> As I said endlessly debated..
> 
> I dont see too many people disputing that Kovalev was seriously hurt. That shot Ward landed to get him going was probably the best punch I have ever seen him land but there was three low blows in the round and the final shot was low so its going to leave a sour taste with a lot of people.


I got you. I wish Weeks did let Kovalev recover, because I wanted Ward to get the TKO with no controversy. Very unfortunate


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It's fairly obvious once you have a proper look at the page. None of the photos uploaded to that account are personally taken by Weeks himself and are screen captures of HBO broadcasts or Internet sourced images. You will notice also that any time he retweets someone like Dan Raphael, who has mentioned Tony Weeks by name, he hasn't linked to that particular account. It's because it isn't actually Tony Weeks. A referee wouldn't feel the need to reiterate three times that he was wrong about something, and that's what he's done in the wake of Kovalev-Ward 2. It's a comedy account and shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802719314541498368
> Give me a break.


How does that tweet make it a comedy account?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> This is how it plays out if the referee was doing a competent job.
> 
> Ward clearly, blatantly hits Kovalev low on the ropes. Referee acknowledges the foul, giving Ward a warning and allowing Kovalev ample time to recover. The fight is allowed to continue and we hope for natural conclusion.
> 
> *Everyone is a winner*.


Yeah, everyone except Kovalev. This result spared him the indignity of getting legitimately stopped by Ward, which was going to happen. Now, he gets to prance around with an excuse. He was looking for a way out and was given one.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

wow_junky said:


> How does that tweet make it a comedy account?


You think Weeks is tweeting screen captures of the HBO broadcast at 3.42am during a big event? Really?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> *The standard course of action for a low blow is deducting 1 point from the offender *& allowing the victim up to 5 minutes to recover, no?
> 
> If the ref - who has admitted twice on Twitter that he was wrong & missed the low blows - had seen the first 1 & warned Ward & given Sergey 5 to recover does anyone think Ward would have thrown the other 3 low blows?
> 
> Does anyone here believe none of those low blows hurt?


Not before at least two warnings, unless the intent is obvious.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800184510734213120
Posting screen captures of a slightly pixellated HBO stream during the event and uploading to Twitter? Seems legit.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's fairly obvious once you have a proper look at the page. None of the photos uploaded to that account are personally taken by Weeks himself and are screen captures of HBO broadcasts or Internet sourced images. You will notice also that any time he retweets someone like Dan Rafael, who has mentioned Tony Weeks by name, he hasn't linked to that particular account. It's because it isn't actually Tony Weeks. A referee wouldn't feel the need to reiterate three times that he was wrong about something, and that's what he's done in the wake of Kovalev-Ward 2. It's a comedy account and shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802719314541498368
> Give me a break.


The Kenny Bayless account he has retweeted is probably his as well.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought those last shots were borderline, and Kovalev put himself in a position that left the referee no choice. I'll have to watch the replays again in slow motion, but they look on the beltline, which was legal especially given Kovalev's high trunks.


Exactly. Stop fighting and double over into the ropes, you don't leave the ref too many options. I think he started looking for an out the round before.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Let's hope nobody continues to try to maintain that the final blows weren't low. Because as the videos clearly show, they were.
> 
> How is it that Ward was clearly going tho win even if it was allowed to continue. Ward hadn't broken him down. *He landed a few low blows and his best punch over two fights couldn't put Kovalev down*. Fair enough if Ward was starting to land more over the previous rounds but he wasn't.
> 
> Kovalev clearly disputed the decision and called for a rematch. Weeks has acknowledged that he fucked up. We all know Ward will not fight Kovalev a third time. He'll be happy to move on and have won the fight on a foul.


There's a such thing as TKOs and it was going to happen. It matters not one bit that Kovalev was still standing, as the ref was already contemplating stopping the fight based on the two-minute, pillar to post beating that Kovalev was taking and his reaction to those punches.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> lol you're crazy. Ward was on way to stopping him and Kovalev got in his fetal position before the low blows came.
> 
> Ward drastically increased his performance in the rematch like how many of us predicted and he'd do even better in a 3rd fight.


Let's not get ahead of ourselves, Ward couldn't even drop him so he resorted to low blows.

Ward didn't get dropped unlike the first fight so it was an improvement, but let's not pretend it was some sort of masterclass. He was barely edging it on two cards and had only won two rounds on the other.

Ward could've tried to win clean. He didn't.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> There's a such thing as TKOs and it was going to happen. It matters not one bit that Kovalev was still standing, as the ref was already contemplating stopping the fight based the two-minute, pillar to post beating that Kovalev was taking and his reaction to those punches.


Watch the round again. It wasn't a 2 minute pillar to post beating.

Weeks stopped it after Kovalev was fouled. If he thought it should be stopped earlier he would have. But he didn't.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought those last shots were borderline, and Kovalev put himself in a position that left the referee no choice. I'll have to watch the replays again in slow motion, but they look on the beltline, which was legal especially given Kovalev's high trunks.


Kovalev doesnt wear his trunks high at all and the last shit was definitely low.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Kovalev doesnt wear his trunks high at all and the last shit was definitely low.


No visible belly button. But yes the last punch was low anyway


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves, Ward couldn't even drop him so he resorted to low blows.
> 
> Ward didn't get dropped unlike the first fight so it was an improvement, but let's not pretend it was some sort of masterclass. He was barely edging it on two cards and had only won two rounds on the other.
> 
> Ward could've tried to win clean. He didn't.


You keep saying Ward landed his best punch, and Kovalev stood up. How many of those right hands do you think Kovalev was just going to eat though?

And Ward did much much better, even on the outside in this rematch. Especially with his right hand


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Watch the round again. It wasn't a 2 minute pillar to post beating.
> 
> Weeks stopped it after Kovalev was fouled. If he thought it should be stopped earlier he would have. But he didn't.


If it was just the foul with none of the preceding punches to factor in, the fight would have not been stopped. It was what Weeks had seen in totality of the entire round which prompted him to stop it. In a different circumstance -in which Kovalev isn't getting beaten up and staggering from corner to corner-, Weeks gives an eight count having missed the low blows.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> You keep saying Ward landed his best punch, and Kovalev stood up. How many of those right hands do you think Kovalev was just going to eat though?
> 
> And Ward did much much better, even on the outside in this rematch. Especially with his right hand


He only landed one of those right hands.

Ward told us he'd worked Kovalev out and thus was the 13th round. Didn't fight like it. He was outlanded by Kovalev and only won two clear rounds leading up to the 8th.

As for Snoop, I pay no attention to the opinions of middle-aged men who dress and act like teenagers so I won't be checking that out.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> No visible belly button. But yes the last punch was low anyway


His belly button is clear about two centimetres above the belt.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> If it was just the foul with none of the preceding punches to factor in, the fight would have not been stopped. It was what Weeks had seen in totality of the entire round which prompted him to stop it. In a different circumstance -in which Kovalev isn't getting beaten up and staggering from corner to corner-, Weeks gives an eight count having missed the low blows.


Kovalev took one big right and few decent head shots afterward. It was stopped on a clear foul. Kovalev was still defending himself up til the last 3 low blows in a row.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> His belly button is clear about two centimetres above the belt.


Looks like stomach fuzz to me :conf I guess maybe that's where it would be though


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Kovalev took one big right and few decent head shots afterward. It was stopped on a clear foul. Kovalev was still defending himself up til the last 3 low blows in a row.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520
... So you didn't see any of the brutal legal body punches that preceded it, as well as the fact that Kovalev was staggering and no longer even raising his hands to defend himself. Interesting...


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

The last shot was quite low and so were a few of the others, but that isn't the story of the fight. 

Three things: 1) Kovalev gassed extremely early, a terrible problem to have against a second half fighter like Ward. Either he trained improperly or simply got old overnight, but in the past he'd have offered a better performance; 2) Ward landed the better *power* shots, a surprise reminiscent of Calzaghe vs. Lacy. His punches were much zippier and more explosive. This, in addition to his doing the inside work and controlling range the way he always does; and 3) Both corners, Roy Jones and Max Kellerman all saw what has happening from the jump. Kovalev won some rounds thanks to excellent jabs, but they didn't seem to bother Ward and Kovalev just wasn't into the fight mentally. 

Even without the low blows, Ward put separation between himself and Kovalev last night. I have no idea what Lederman and Weisfeld were watching. The quality of the punching, overall sharpness and body language all augered in Ward's favor. Kenny Weeks understood that, too. When you see a fearsome guy like Kovalev start digging into Hopkins' bag of tricks, you know it's over.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Ward spent the majority of the fight in reverse. If Kovalev's jab and power punches were of no concern, why wasn't he moving forward. He'd throw a punch at the start of each round and then backpedal from there on.


]

Ward spent the majority of the fight walking Kovalev into jabs, landed right hands on the button and ripping his body? Seriously do you have a mental illness? I think this proves your not a troll, you have a legit mental disability.



> Ward barely outlanded Kovalev with powerpunches. And that's counting his low blows as legit punches.


Who gives a shit. Kovalev was trying to hold on and survive because Ward was kicking his ass. :lol:



> His best punch couldn't drop Kovalev. Fact. He won on a foul. Fact. Only an idiot who doesn't know shit about boxing would be satisfied with that result. That is you.
> 
> .


Plenty of people are satisfied with the result. Especially the tears of cry baby bitches like you.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520
> ... So you didn't see any of the brutal legal body punches that preceded it, as well as the fact that Kovalev was staggering and no longer even raising his hands to defend himself. Interesting...


Didn't say that. He landed some good body shots but none good enough to warrant a stoppage. Kov was still good enough to avoid a second right hand like the first. He was still throwing punches up until the last three low blows.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganSJWarrior said:


> ]
> 
> Ward spent the majority of the fight walking Kovalev into jabs, landed right hands on the button and ripping his body? Seriously do you have a mental illness? I think this proves your not a troll, you have a legit mental disability.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Kovalev easily outjabbed Ward you fucking mong. He was hardly walking onto Ward's jab. Ward resorted to low blows after he couldn't outbox Kov. 13th round my arse.

Ward won on a foul. Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

http://imgur.com/CGY5rbM


Look at Kovalev faking low blows because he's getting worked to the body. Weeks wasn't playing that shit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev easily outjabbed Ward you fucking mong. He was hardly walking onto Ward's jab. Ward resorted to low blows after he couldn't outbox Kov. 13th round my arse.

Ward won on a foul. Whatever makes you happy.[/QUOTE]
Yep. Mental disability.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kovalev easily outjabbed Ward you fucking mong. He was hardly walking onto Ward's jab. Ward resorted to low blows after he couldn't outbox Kov. 13th round my arse.
> 
> Ward won on a foul. Whatever makes you happy.
> Yep. Mental disability.


Can't even quote properly. Yep, mentally disabled.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a new found aspect for Ward. Those chest punches were withering. Real things of beauty.

Never gonna doubt him again


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Can't even quote properly. Yep, mentally disabled.


I quoted your post that you fucked up retard. Cry more for me, I love it.

Buh buh compubox


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> He only landed one of those right hands.
> 
> Ward told us he'd worked Kovalev out and thus was the 13th round. Didn't fight like it. He was outlanded by Kovalev and only won two clear rounds leading up to the 8th.
> 
> As for Snoop, I pay no attention to the opinions of middle-aged men who dress and act like teenagers so I won't be checking that out.


Ward landed multiple right hands throughout the fight. And since Kovalev was hurt and looking to survive, Ward was going to no doubt land more


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://imgur.com/CGY5rbM
> 
> 
> Look at Kovalev faking low blows because he's getting worked to the body. Weeks wasn't playing that shit.


I get not being happy about the way the fight ended, but I just don't understand giving the benefit of the doubt to someone getting their ass kicked and looking for a way out. People are willfully choosing to view the low blows and subsequent stoppage in a vacuum, which should not be the case. Weeks acted on the information that he had obtained over a two-minute period. The low blows, which he missed, were just a part of that.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

The last one was absolutely low





Ward probably could have stopped him anyway based on how much Kovalev was rocked, but that last shot was definitely low and should not have been stopped after that punch


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I quoted your post that you fucked up retard. Cry more for me, I love it.
> 
> Buh buh compubox


Nah, I quoted properly.

You didn't because you're mentally disabled.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://imgur.com/CGY5rbM
> 
> 
> Look at Kovalev faking low blows because he's getting worked to the body. Weeks wasn't playing that shit.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward landed multiple right hands throughout the fight. And since Kovalev was hurt and looking to survive, Ward was going to no doubt land more


Well then Ward shoulda landed them instead of throwing 3 low blows in a row.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


Belt line was legal according to Weeks right before the fight.

The top part of Kovelev's belt is navel height, those weren't nut shots.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is silly as shit. Why are we getting all these close ups and screenshots of the last shot? It's like yall are ignoring the whole 90 seconds before that. Lets say Ward didn't hit Kovalev low twice in the end. How long do you expect Weeks just to sit there and let Ward tee off on a defenseless man in obvious pain?

He didn't land a nutshot that made him go to the ground and get counted to 10.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> Belt line was legal according to Weeks right before the fight.
> 
> The top part of Kovelev's belt is navel height, those weren't nut shots.


The shot was below the navel area though, which would constitute a low blow.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

I've just watched round 8 again a couple of times and Kov did not look like he was getting stopped until Ward threw his 3 questionable punches from 00:38 left in the round.

If you think those were all illegal then the win is 100% worthless as Kov was well in the round until the big right hand landed and he appeared to be coping with the following onslaught. If you think it's impossible for a fighter to take a big shot in a 50-50 fight and come back into it then perhaps you DKSAB?

*Edit - a rundown of the final round *

The first body shot in the round was @ 01:42 left

Ward lands nothing after the body shot until:

The big right hand was @ 01:14 left

Body shot and cuffing right hand @ 01:05 left

3 cuffing left hooks @ 01:00 left

Left right combo @ 00:55 left

3 "body shots" @ 00:38 left

At no point between the big right and the finish did Kovalev look done. In the final 3 punches Ward landed, I cannot tell if the first is legal, the last 2 look low and they seem to be what caused Kov to double over.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll be posting video zooming in on it as soon as I can. It definitely wasn't on the groin.


Did you find that video?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://imgur.com/CGY5rbM
> 
> 
> Look at Kovalev faking low blows because he's getting worked to the body. Weeks wasn't playing that shit.


Faking? He got hit right on the cup. Have you ever been hit there? Then STFU.

After that, Kovalev was probably in serious pain. Without getting the rest he should have been given, the rest of the round doesn't count.

Period.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> They're facts, so yes they are. It's unfortunate the fight ended on low blows, but it's a stretch for me to say they're the reason Kovalev lost. People are talking as if Kovalev was dominating then got sledgehammered square on the nuts.


They are NOT facts.

"Barely" is subjective.

You have no way of proving if the blow "touched his penis" so more subjectivity on your part.

I thought you were studying to be a lawyer?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I thought you were studying to be a lawyer?


Lawyers go to great length to provetheir client's innocense, even if the client may be guilty.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

This thread is a giant clusterfuck. The last two bodyshots were low, and Weeks had a bad angle to view due to Kovalev being bent over and Ward pretty much wailing shots while standing on the side of Kov. 

Ward always hunts the belt line and has for his whole career. He's a master at finding punching angles and working in spots that the ref cant always see. He really worked Kov's body beautifully throughout, whether by punches or ducking down as Kovalev came in and burying his shoulder into Sergey's stomach. 

When it comes to the gamesmanship of boxing SOG is as good as it gets. Hopkins-esque.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Did you find that video?


Yes But I'm busy hanging with my dad. By now I'm sure others have posted more zoom ins of the earlier shots


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> They are NOT facts.
> 
> "Barely" is subjective.
> 
> ...


Not studying, I am one. Not that it's relevant to debating inches below a damn waistband on a boxing forum with butthurt strangers


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not studying, I am one. Not that it's relevant to debating inches below a damn waistband on a boxing forum with butthurt strangers


I could imagine you in a courtroom, in a suit, screaming at the top of your lungs, "If the glove don't touch the dong, the refs not wrong!"


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

mick557 said:


> C'mon last shot clearly wasnt legal as shown by the clip posted already in this thread.
> 
> Ward may of been getting him out of there but fight was clearly stopped on a low blow.


The fight was stopped based on the sustained ass whipping Ward was putting on Kovalev for entire minute leading up to that point. Lol...he bent over at the waist and you want somebody to have pity because a punch went low? Maybe if he wasn't doubled over and holding his stomach after taking a beating for a minute before...maybe the stray punch would matter. Did you watch the fight?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I could imagine you in a courtroom, in a suit, screaming at the top of your lungs, "If the glove don't touch the dong, the refs not wrong!"


lmao


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> I only have one have two questions for those posters who are claiming those last few blows moments before the stoppage were borderline but legit:
> 
> If you had been on the receiving end of those same shots that doulbed over Kovalev, and if the roles were reversed and it was Kovalev, not Ward, who landed those blows, would you feel that those punches landed were low or legitimate and do you think that Ward would have been given the benefit of the doubt and had those blows called low (as they clearly were, _especially_ the last one) and therefore given a 5 minute reprieve and a possible and justified point deduction?
> 
> ...


Ahhh damn, you are putting an asterisk next to these wins? Damn I bet Ward is heartbroken, do you plan to strip his belts as well?


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Reppin501 said:


> The fight was stopped based on the sustained ass whipping Ward was putting on Kovalev for entire minute leading up to that point. Lol...he bent over at the waist and you want somebody to have pity because a punch went low? Maybe if he wasn't doubled over and holding his stomach after taking a beating for a minute before...maybe the stray punch would matter. Did you watch the fight?


The punch that doubled him over was low. Then he got hit with another two.

Why couldn't Ward just take him out of there with legit punches?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not studying, I am one. Not that it's relevant to debating inches below a damn waistband on a boxing forum with butthurt strangers


:lol:

Okay mate, so we should all just agree with your *subjective opinion *that the last blow was "barely" low & "didn't touch his penis".

What a precious twat you are.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> I've just watched round 8 again a couple of times and Kov did not look like he was getting stopped until Ward threw his 3 questionable punches from 00:38 left in the round.
> 
> If you think those were all illegal then the win is 100% worthless as Kov was well in the round until the big right hand landed and *he appeared to be coping with the following onslaught. *If you think it's impossible for a fighter to take a big shot in a 50-50 fight and come back into it then perhaps you DKSAB?
> 
> ...


Yes, "coping"... like a drunken sailor trying to navigate the Baltic.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520
> ... So you didn't see any of the brutal legal body punches that preceded it, as well as the fact that Kovalev was staggering and no longer even raising his hands to defend himself. Interesting...


Are you kidding? Kovalev threw a punch 2 seconds before Ward threw that final low blow.

Talk about one-eyed nuthuggers :lol:


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Are you kidding? Kovalev threw a punch 2 seconds before Ward threw that final low blow.
> 
> Talk about one-eyed nuthuggers :lol:


Yes, flailing your arms like a fairy is what you consider a punch. Not surprised.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Yes, flailing your arms like a fairy is what you consider a punch. Not surprised.


You're an idiot.

From your first post in the rbr thread you showed you had an agenda against Kovalev.

I've seen fights stopped when a fighter is no longer throwing punches or defending himself - Kovalev was still throwing punches & defending himself.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> From your first post in the rbr thread you showed you had an agenda against Kovalev.
> 
> I've seen fights stopped when a fighter is no longer throwing punches or defending himself - Kovalev was still throwing punches & defending himself.


LOL

He wasn't defending himself and hadn't been for almost two minutes; he was barely able to raise his arms past his waist to protect his face and was eating clean shots, upstairs and down, while staggering from corner to corner. He did muster enough strength to throw flailing a jab, but fell in while throwing it and was immediately countered because his coordination was completely shot. I wish that the fight hadn't been stopped when it was, but I'm not losing any sleep over it.

The right man -the better man- won.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> LOL
> 
> He wasn't defending himself and hadn't been for almost two minutes; he was barely able to raise his arms past his waist to protect his face and was eating clean shots, upstairs and down, while staggering from corner to corner. He did muster enough strength to throw flailing a jab, but fell in while throwing it and was immediately countered because his coordination was completely shot. I wish that the fight hadn't been stopped when it was, but I'm not losing any sleep over it.
> 
> The right man -the better man- won.


Go back to your book of fairytales mate - you haven't got a clue.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Go back to your book of fairytales mate - you haven't got a clue.





http://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3DqzR3WWL%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3DqzR3WWL%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


Wow, a gif of one exchange in the fight out of 7.6 rounds.

Why didn't you post the footage of the final low blow?

I know why you believe in fairytales now :lol:


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Wow, a gif of one exchange in the fight out of 7.6 rounds.
> 
> Why didn't you post the footage of the final low blow?
> 
> I know why you believe in fairytales now :lol:


Meanwhile, you've been crying for roughly five hours about "one exchange" in a fight that Kovalev was losing on the cards, in a round that he was getting beaten into a drunken stupor. Why won't you discuss how ineffective Kovalev was, and how he wasn't able to hurt Ward this time around? :conf


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> Okay mate, so we should all just agree with your *subjective opinion *that the last blow was "barely" low & "didn't touch his penis".
> 
> What a precious twat you are.


All I was saying is while it was low, I wouldn't guess Kovalev's balls start there. Nobody's forcing you to agree with me :conf


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Meanwhile, you've been crying for roughly five hours about "one exchange" in a fight that Kovalev was losing on the cards, in a round that he was getting beaten into a drunken stupor. Why won't you discuss how ineffective Kovalev was, and how he wasn't able to hurt Ward this time around? :conf


Why won't you acknowledge Ward threw a low blow?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Why won't you acknowledge Ward threw a low blow?


I did, several times. Why won't you acknowledge that Ward stomped the dog shyt out of Kovalev and was giving him the worst beating of his career in the very round that the low blows occurred?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I did, several times. Why won't you acknowledge that Ward stomped the dog shyt out of Kovalev and was giving him the worst beating of his career in the very round that the low blows occurred?


Woah hoss, back up a bit here...let's examine your admission that Ward threw a low blow before jumping on the subjective bandwagon.

Do you agree the final blow Ward threw - the blow that caused Kovalev to slump against the ropes which in turn caused Weeks to stop the fight - was a low blow?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Woah hoss, back up a bit here...let's examine your admission that Ward threw a low blow before jumping on the subjective bandwagon.
> 
> Do you agree the final blow Ward threw - the blow that caused Kovalev to slump against the ropes which in turn caused Weeks to stop the fight - was a low blow?


Yes, it was a low blow. But he was already slumped against the ropes from the beating he had been taking for the previous two minutes; he didn't get there by accident. He was literally held up by the corner post seconds before that.

Are you, at any point, going to acknowledge anything else that happened in the fight, or are you going to continue feigning outrage to keep from giving Ward any credit?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Yes, it was a low blow. But he was already slumped against the ropes from the beating he had been taking for the previous two minutes; he didn't get there by accident. He was literally held up by the corner post seconds before that.
> 
> Are you, at any point, going to acknowledge anything else that happened in the fight, or are you going to continue feigning outrage to keep from giving Ward any credit?


This retard scored Golovkin vs Jacobs 9-3 Golovkin. Don't expect an objectivity from captain meth pipe


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Yes, it was a low blow.


Good stuff, now we're getting somewhere.

So what normally happens when a fighter is incapacitated by a low blow?

PS - when did you see the fight?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

See @steviebruno here's your first post in the RBR thread, timestamped 4:28PM:



steviebruno said:


> I've not paid for that fight and logged on here to get an idea of how it's going, but you guys are all over the place. Geez.


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...eaux-vs-flores-rbr.97165/page-11#post-3045377

Here's a later post you made around the time the fight was stopped at 4:48pm:



steviebruno said:


> Wait... what happened?!?


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...eaux-vs-flores-rbr.97165/page-15#post-3045468

Then someone posted a gif of the overhand right Ward caught Kovalev with, to which you replied at 5:00pm:



steviebruno said:


> That might be the best right he's ever landed. Wow!


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...eaux-vs-flores-rbr.97165/page-18#post-3045538

Then only 3 minutes later, here you are commenting on the fight as a whole:



steviebruno said:


> LMAO. Definitely low. Doesn't matter, though. He was beating the life out of that boy.


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...eaux-vs-flores-rbr.97165/page-19#post-3045557

And again at 5.13pm:



steviebruno said:


> A great shot? He was getting beat from pillar to post that round, literally, and was already using the ropes to hold himself up. Should have taken a knee instead of trying to finagle a point out of the beating he was taking.


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...eaux-vs-flores-rbr.97165/page-21#post-3045612

Do you have a time machine?

I'm very curious as to how you were able to watch almost 8 rounds of boxing in 3 minutes in order to come up with the conclusion "He was beating the life out of that boy".

Would you mind telling me how you managed to become an expert on the fight in only 3 minutes? :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> This retard scored Golovkin vs Jacobs 9-3 Golovkin. Don't expect an objectivity from captain meth pipe


Shut up Talcum, your shtick is old.

Any time you wanna man up & post your score for GGG vs Jacobs go for it & I'll rip you to shreds :yep


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> See @steviebruno here's your first post in the RBR thread, timestamped 4:28PM:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...eaux-vs-flores-rbr.97165/page-11#post-3045377
> 
> ...


I saw the round in which he was beating the life out of Sergie Kovalev. Lots of effort wasted for nothing. :lol:

Perhaps you can point me to the best moments of the fight for Kovalev? I'd be sure to bookmark. How did you score the fight?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I saw the round in which he was beating the life out of Sergie Kovalev. Lots of effort wasted for nothing. :lol:


Why have you skipped my previous post?

So when did you watch the whole fight?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Why have you skipped my previous post?
> 
> So when did you watch the whole fight?


Why do I need to see the whole fight to see Kovalev getting beaten up and stopped in round 8? I've seen the eighth round, which includes the sequence that lead to the end of the fight.

But nice try.

... What was Kovalev's best sequence of the fight?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Shut up Talcum, your shtick is old.
> 
> Any time you wanna man up & post your score for GGG vs Jacobs go for it & I'll rip it you shreds :yep


Like I said I don't respect you. Keep begging though pussy and hold that L. :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Why do I need to see the whole fight to see Kovalev getting beaten up and stopped in round 8? I've seen the eighth round, which includes the sequence that lead to the end of the fight.
> 
> But nice try.


:rofl

So you haven't seen the whole fight but you've been commenting on the whole fight as if you have.

"Faith" sure is a powerful thing eh stevie, you dumb motherfucker :lol:

Here endeth our conversation, you're a waste of fucking space, you nuthugging ******

:theretherebogo


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Good stuff, now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> So what normally happens when a fighter is incapacitated by a low blow?
> 
> PS - when did you see the fight?


A warning normally happens. The fighter gets up to five minutes to recover. If he cannot continue after that five minutes, _the fighter is considered knocked out. _This, of course, means that_ e_ven in your most homosexual fantasies, Kovalev wasn't going to get the W for bending over while taking it up the ass.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Like I said I don't respect you. Keep begging though pussy and hold that L. :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


>


Is that your mother?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl
> 
> So you haven't seen the whole fight but you've been commenting on the whole fight as if you have.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure you're smart enough to make the point that you're trying to make.

Why do I need to see the whole fight to process Kovalev getting stomped like a ragdoll in round 8? Was he playing possum? Did he do the same thing in earlier rounds, only to unleash blistering combos that made Ward look as drunk as he did in the round in question?

What was Kovalev's best moment of the fight?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Is that your mother?


It's a mirror so whatever you see in it is...well, are you intelligent enough to know what images seen in a reflective surface are Talcum? :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

beat down said:


> Bad nuthuggers in this thread, same fanboys as usual now Floyds gone they need a new black idol


I swear, there is so much hate toward blacks on this damn forum.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I swear, there is so much hate toward blacks on this damn forum.


If Ward retires undefeated, this place will never recover.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> If Ward retires undefeated, this place will never recover.


Yeah I really don't get why Ward gets hated on so damn much.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I swear, there is so much hate toward blacks on this damn forum.


Just African Americans. Anthony Joshua is the greatest thing since sliced bread. 


bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I really don't get why Ward gets hated on so damn much.


He beat Kessler, Froch and Abraham, upsetting the euro hype train. Add in Calzaghe and Golovkin ducking him and you have a recipe for butthurt


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I really don't get why Ward gets hated on so damn much.


He's considered to be Floyd's successor by racially motivated posters. Outside of the ring, there is nothing to hate about the guy. He's not a scumbag not Kovalev. Ward was honest enough to admit that the last blows were low. Kovalev, like many posters here, doesn't want to give Ward any credit for giving him the most decisive loss of his career.

At some point, he needs to explain why he was the one getting chased and battered by the smaller man who wasn't even a big puncher in his previous weight class.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I swear, there is so much hate toward blacks on this damn forum.


Oh look, b-b-b-ballchode's finally played the race card.

What the fuck is wrong with you mate?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


>


what a can of azz whopping tuff gong is laying on these shitheads

but now youve done it.

both the losers steviebruno and michigan warrior stalked me for over a year and they are going to stalk you now. . bogatozo did nothing about it as usual and thats why the forum is shit with everyone who did not have a race agenda leaving

i will say this about bbalchump11, he may be a race-baiting troll but at least he wont stalk you.

fuken wbf...what a joke.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/nsac-exec-good-stoppage-kovalev-ward-shots-legal--117696


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

A few shots were definitely low, but pretty obvious ward would of won without those shots, he has kov figured.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> The fight was stopped based on the sustained ass whipping Ward was putting on Kovalev for entire minute leading up to that point. Lol...he bent over at the waist and you want somebody to have pity because a punch went low? Maybe if he wasn't doubled over and holding his stomach after taking a beating for a minute before...maybe the stray punch would matter. Did you watch the fight?


No, listened to it on the radio...

No one is disputing why it was stopped its that he was wrong to stop it that is the issue.Fight was stopped on a low blow which came after two others earlier in the round.

Ward was probably going to get him out of there but you never know for sure now.

Weeks let Corales continue when he was in a much worse situation against Castillo and we all know what happened in that one.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> I saw the round in which he was beating the life out of Sergie Kovalev. Lots of effort wasted for nothing. :lol:
> 
> Perhaps you can point me to the best moments of the fight for Kovalev? I'd be sure to bookmark. How did you score the fight?


I don't think you even saw round 8 if you think Ward was beating the life out of Kovalev. There was less than a minute between the big right hand and the 3 questionable fight blows. During that time there were no further obvious staggering / stunning punches thrown by Ward albeit he did land some clean shots. It was a fighter being wobbled and seeing out the round, not a fighter being wobbled and then clearly in danger of being TKOd


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You're probably right about it being dangerous but I don't know. In any case he landed that shot with Kovalev already a punch away from Weeks stepping in, I really don't think this deserves the attention its getting.


It doesn't matter what you think...it's getting the attention it is getting because it was bullshit.


----------



## beat down (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I swear, there is so much hate toward blacks on this damn forum.


Wards a great fighter but some of you want him to win so badly your refusing to acknowledge he broke the rules and thats why he got the TKO, he probably would of won anyway but your so blinded by race and nutthugary you can even except he did it dirty just like he did to Kessler.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> I don't think you even saw round 8 if you think Ward was beating the life out of Kovalev. There was less than a minute between the big right hand and the 3 questionable fight blows. During that time there were no further obvious staggering / stunning punches thrown by Ward albeit he did land some clean shots. It was a fighter being wobbled and seeing out the round, not a fighter being wobbled and then clearly in danger of being TKOd


Yeah @steviebruno has kind of lost all credibility here.

He just comes off looking like a Ward nuthugger & not much else.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah @steviebruno has kind of lost all credibility here.
> 
> He just comes off looking like a Ward nuthugger & not much else.


The funny thing is that I scored the first fight for Kovalev and expressed mild disdain about the result on this very site. You're an annoying troll and not much else. Go away.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

beat down said:


> Wards a great fighter but some of you want him to win so badly your refusing to acknowledge he broke the rules and thats why he got the TKO, he probably would of won anyway but your so blinded by race and nutthugary you can even except *he did it dirty just like he did to Kessler*.


You're running out of time. Are you going to kill yourself if Andre Ward retires undefeated?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> I don't think you even saw round 8 if you think Ward was beating the life out of Kovalev. There was less than a minute between the big right hand and the 3 questionable fight blows. During that time there were no further obvious staggering / stunning punches thrown by Ward albeit he did land some clean shots. It was a fighter being wobbled and seeing out the round, not a fighter being wobbled and then clearly in danger of being TKOd


How long is long enough for a fighter to stagger around the ring punch drunk, with his hands at his waist and unable to defend himself?

How did you feel about this one? Groves was given all of 20 seconds and was still fighting back and throwing power punches.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> How long is long enough for a fighter to stagger around the ring punch drunk, with his hands at his waist and unable to defend himself?
> 
> How did you feel about this one? Groves was given all of 20 seconds and was still fighting back and throwing power punches.


Fucking hell you are a tool, do you know why Groves and Froch fought again? Because the stoppage was so controversial.

I really don't think you've seen round 8 of Ward Kovalev 2 if you think Kovalev was punch drunk, stumbling around the ring with his hands down unable to defend himself. That is an outright incorrect statement.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

There were a bunch of low blows without warning

And the stoppage was shit, those are facts.

We all been watching boxing a long time to know what a fair beatdown and a stoppage looks like. Ward won, but it wasnt the type of victory that erases all doubts.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> Fucking hell you are a tool, do you know why Groves and Froch fought again? Because the stoppage was so controversial.
> 
> I really don't think you've seen round 8 of Ward Kovalev 2 if you think Kovalev was punch drunk, stumbling around the ring with his hands down unable to defend himself. That is an outright incorrect statement.


You didn't answer the question; or maybe you're just a retard. Let me ask again:

How long is long enough for a fighter to stagger around the ring punch drunk, unable to defend himself, and eating clean punches? You seem to think that there is an established guideline, but there is not; it is always up to the discretion of the referee and Kovalev was CLEARLY in worse sorts that Groves was when his fight was waived off. CLEARLY.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> There were a bunch of low blows without warning
> 
> And the stoppage was shit, those are facts.
> 
> We all been watching boxing a long time to know what a fair beatdown and a stoppage looks like. Ward won, but it wasnt the type of victory that erases all doubts.


What doubts do you have that haven't been erased?


----------



## beat down (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You're running out of time. Are you going to kill yourself if Andre Ward retires undefeated?


lol I'm not that bothered about it, just not blinded by fanboyism. Ward broke the rules end of anything else is irrelevant.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

beat down said:


> lol I'm not that bothered about it, just not blinded by fanboyism. Ward broke the rules end of anything else is irrelevant.


A fanboy wouldn't score the first fight for Kovalev and then complain about the result, which is what I did. Ward clearly separated himself from Kovalev in this fight and people are choosing to ignore this simple fact in order to cry about how it was stopped.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Look at me being a "fanboy" and a "nuthugger". LOL


steviebruno said:


> If you call one outcome "the most correct ever" the direct opposite would then have to be "the most incorrect ever". I think it best to just drop the hyperbole and call the decision "fair". Just my two cents.





steviebruno said:


> That's a bit more fair than calling it the most perfect decision ever, but I understand your point. I tend to view it just as one possible outcome of a very close fight, and possibly the least likely of those outcomes.





steviebruno said:


> Funny, Ward is actually stumbled by Kovalev's jab and partially blocked right in that first Kovalev gif. Look at his legs...





steviebruno said:


> The hesitancy might be in not having the advantages that he's grown accustomed to. Kovalev's jab is quicker, rangier, and hurts like hell, apparently, and that's Dre's bread and butter. Without that jab advantage, Ward's entire offense is blunted; he couldn't open up his full arsenal as everything is centered around establishing his own jab (particularly his work upstairs). He's also not as strong as Sergey, although he made up for it just by being more comfortable with the physicality. He's not noticeably faster and got the worst of the exchanges.





steviebruno said:


> I like Andre Ward. Great fighter. No way in hell did he sweep the last six.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

"This is for hacking Hillarys emails mutherfucker"



http://imgur.com/C8YZiIR




http://imgur.com/52Uc9ts




http://imgur.com/PCUyLY4




http://imgur.com/OriK7wG


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> A fanboy wouldn't score the first fight for Kovalev and then complain about the result, which is what I did. Ward clearly separated himself from Kovalev in this fight and people are choosing to ignore this simple fact in order to cry about how it was stopped.


You seem pretty damn convinced about a fight that you didn't even watch.

But to say Ward "separated himself" from Kovalev in a fight where he was up by one point on two of the judges scorecards (other had him losing by two) until the last round where we got a bad stoppage is retarded.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You seem pretty damn convinced about a fight that you didn't even watch.
> 
> But to say Ward "separated himself" from Kovalev in a fight where he was up by one point on two of the judges scorecards (other had him losing by two) until the last round where we got a bad stoppage is retarded.


Yeah, Kovalev had him right where he wanted him.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> I don't think you even saw round 8 if you think Ward was beating the life out of Kovalev. There was less than a minute between the big right hand and the 3 questionable fight blows. During that time there were no further obvious staggering / stunning punches thrown by Ward albeit he did land some clean shots. It was a fighter being wobbled and seeing out the round, not a fighter being wobbled and then clearly in danger of being TKOd


whoa, somebody cue the tape!

Had you ever seen Kovalev in a mess like that? How the hell did he get over in that corner, hunched over? Can you do me a favor and review the film.

Start with the big right hand. Then note the Kovalev chicken dance. It wasn't full chicken, I grant. It was more cornish rock hen. But the guy was in bad shape.

Then watch the series of unanswered blows that followed: around 10-12. All power punches.

Then watch closely how the heck Kovalev wound up doubled over in the corner with Ward teeing off on him. In all of Kovalev's professional boxing career, have you ever seen him in the corner? Once?

So if he was backed up in the corner, hunched over for the first time in his career, is it not fair to say Kovalev was in really bad shape?

But please do review the film.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah, Kovalev had him right where he wanted him.


Theres a difference between, "Kovalev woulda won!" and "That was a close fight, Kovalev deserved a chance to continue, the stoppage was horrible."

At least you watched the fight, not like Stevie over here, dude didn't watch the fight but he sneaked some gifs of the fight during Sunday Church and is now an expert on what happened.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh look, b-b-b-ballchode's finally played the race card.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you mate?


How about you address the poster who brought up race in the first place


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

beat down said:


> Wards a great fighter but some of you want him to win so badly your refusing to acknowledge he broke the rules and thats why he got the TKO, he probably would of won anyway but your so blinded by race and nutthugary you can even except he did it dirty just like he did to Kessler.


I hope y'all start accusing other posters of this same bull shit when they nut hug fighters from their own race.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Theres a difference between, "Kovalev woulda won!" and "That was a close fight, Kovalev deserved a chance to continue, the stoppage was horrible."
> 
> At least you watched the fight, not like Stevie over here, dude didn't watch the fight but he sneaked some gifs of the fight during Sunday Church and is now an expert on what happened.


:lol: stevie gots like 5 kids. Breh was probably falling asleep in his chair at 5.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Little minds always gotta resort to this bullshit. Grow up bitch.


Yeah seriously. Those jackasses who assume we're backing Ward are small minded bitches


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> How long is long enough for a fighter to stagger around the ring punch drunk, with his hands at his waist and unable to defend himself?
> 
> How did you feel about this one? Groves was given all of 20 seconds and was still fighting back and throwing power punches.


Not really a good example considering that is classed as THE bullshit stoppage of the century and the fact that Froch was wobbled for five rounds and the fight was allowed to continue before hand.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

conradically said:


> whoa, somebody cue the tape!
> 
> Had you ever seen Kovalev in a mess like that? How the hell did he get over in that corner, hunched over? Can you do me a favor and review the film.
> 
> ...


I disagree, they were not all power punches and at least half were cuffing shots. And not one of them staggered or appeared to further daze Kovalev. To me, he was still recovering from the big right hand and I do not think Ward landed anything that would be cause for a stoppage. He ended up doubled over BECAUSE of the 3 very questionable punches, not because of the shots that followed the big right hand. FYI as it appears you haven't seen it, but the 3 questionable shots immediately followed a clinch AFTER Kovalev was out the corner, not whilst he was in the corner.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> You didn't answer the question; or maybe you're just a retard. Let me ask again:
> 
> How long is long enough for a fighter to stagger around the ring punch drunk, unable to defend himself, and eating clean punches? You seem to think that there is an established guideline, but there is not; it is always up to the discretion of the referee and Kovalev was CLEARLY in worse sorts that Groves was when his fight was waived off. CLEARLY.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520


At what time in the round was Kovalev staggering around unable to defend himself after the big right hand and before the 3 questionable shots? It's less than a minute between the two events so shouldn't take you long to provide times and your take on what's happening


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> At what time in the round was Kovalev staggering around unable to defend himself after the big right hand and before the 3 questionable shots? It's less than a minute between the two events so shouldn't take you long to provide times and your take on what's happening


 When he was scrambling to hold Ward and Ward was breaking his way out and nailing him with shots to the solar plexus and liver. @MichiganWarrior has the clips


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> At what time in the round was Kovalev staggering around unable to defend himself after the big right hand and before the 3 questionable shots? It's less than a minute between the two events so shouldn't take you long to provide times and your take on what's happening


Oh, I see... you think that staggering into a corner and using a ring post to hold yourself up is a form of defense. Here is something subtle that you missed:

Ward absolutely destroyed the right side of Kovalev's body at the *ten second mark*. How do I know? _Kovalev does not raise his right arm for the remainder of the fight._ He actually attempts a right hook at *25 seconds*, but immediately clutches at his body -in pain- upon completing punch and drops his hands well below his waist, opening himself up for a clean left hand counter upstairs that staggers him into the post, setting up the final sequence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876286934078955520Kovalev gets to exit the fight with bravado based on the ill-timed stoppage, but he got the absolute hell beaten out of him that round, and he knows it to himself whenever he looks at himself in the mirror.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> When he was scrambling to hold Ward and Ward was breaking his way out and nailing him with shots to the solar plexus and liver. @MichiganWarrior has the clips


This one? Your own words were he was scrambling to hold Ward, not stumbling around punch drunk...



http://imgur.com/C8YZiIR


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Oh, I see... you think that staggering into a corner and using a ring post to hold yourself up is a form of defense. Here is something subtle that you missed:
> 
> Ward absolutely destroyed the right side of Kovalev's body at the *ten second mark*. How do I know? _Kovalev does not raise his right arm for the remainder of the fight._ He actually attempts a right hook at *25 seconds*, but immediately clutches at his body -in pain- upon completing punch and drops his hands well below his waist, opening himself up for a clean left hand counter upstairs that staggers him into the post, setting up the final sequence.
> 
> ...


So one sequence of punches and one lean back against the ring post? See how your hyperbole doesn't actually translate to facts?

The final 3 punches were all questionable, take them out the equation and I am not convinced Kov gets stopped that round.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> So one sequence of punches and one lean back against the ring post? See how your hyperbole doesn't actually translate to facts?
> 
> The final 3 punches were all questionable, take them out the equation and I am not convinced Kov gets stopped that round.


One lean back, combined with getting beaten, chased, and staggering from corner to corner while not defending himself. _It doesn't matter what *you* were convinced of; _all that matters is what Tony Weeks was convinced of and he was clearly preparing to stop the fight and looking for the right opportunity to step in. He chose the wrong one, but it's a moot point IMO, and team Kovalev knows it deep down.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> One lean back, combined with getting beaten, chased, and staggering from corner to corner while not defending himself. _It doesn't matter what *you* were convinced of; _all that matters is *what Tony Weeks was convinced of and he was clearly preparing to stop the fight and looking for the right opportunity to step in.* He chose the wrong one, but it's a moot point IMO, and team Kovalev knows it deep down.


Youy mean "looking for the FIRST POSSIBLE opportunity to step in." He very clearly was on the take.

- And if Son Of Golota hadn't thrown the first low blow, earlier in the round, Kovalev probably wouldn't have gotten tagged by that right hand.

And Kovalev clearly was NOT "staggering" & about to lose the fight. He was hurt, sure, and clinching so as to recover, but that's all. Is this the first boxing match you've seen? Get real.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Youy mean "looking for the FIRST POSSIBLE opportunity to step in." He very clearly was on the take.
> 
> - And if Son Of Golota hadn't thrown the first low blow, earlier in the round, Kovalev probably wouldn't have gotten tagged by that right hand.
> 
> And Kovalev clearly was NOT "staggering" & about to lose the fight. He was hurt, sure, and clinching so as to recover, but that's all. Is this the first boxing match you've seen? Get real.


I saw two weak clenches, lots of staggering, and more than a minute of unanswered shots to the head and body with Kovalev unable to raise his arms above waist level to defend himself. This is also what Weeks saw, which is why he thought that three body punches, which he incorrectly believed to be legal, were enough to stop the fight. Pretend that what led up to the sequence had no bearing on his decision if you want, it doesn't really matter. I see no reason to give him the benefit of the doubt here, and Dre beats his ass even worse if he wants to do it again.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> At what time in the round was Kovalev staggering around unable to defend himself after the big right hand and before the 3 questionable shots? It's less than a minute between the two events so shouldn't take you long to provide times and your take on what's happening


In the clip posted by Stevie Bruno at :26s mark Kovalev falls back into the ring post and bounces off of it. If it's not "staggering" then it's awfully close.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Youy mean "looking for the FIRST POSSIBLE opportunity to step in." He very clearly was on the take.
> 
> - And if Son Of Golota hadn't thrown the first low blow, earlier in the round, Kovalev probably wouldn't have gotten tagged by that right hand.
> 
> And Kovalev clearly was NOT "staggering" & about to lose the fight. He was hurt, sure, and clinching so as to recover, but that's all. *Is this the first boxing match you've seen?* Get real.


I think we've established that he hasn't even seen this one.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Ahhh damn, you are putting an asterisk next to these wins? Damn I bet Ward is heartbroken, do you plan to strip his belts as well?


Oh I'm quite certain Ward doesn't give a shit about what I (or you for that matter) think about his *win*, but if there is one thing I'd bet everything I own in this world on is that had Kovalev won in the exact same manner that the Ward contingent would as I mentioned in an earlier post be screaming bloody murder at the stoppage and unpenalized low blows.

And just to be clear, after rewatching the fight Kovalev certainly didn't do himself any favours by his body language and behaviour in that final round, if he had been smarter he could've either pulled a Tito and dished out some low blows of his own in retaliation or at least gone down to a knee pointing at his cup and making it clear to Weeks that he was hit below the belt and bought himself some time to regroup.

The fact that he didn't is on him, and my guess is that he was so unaccustomed to being in such a position that he did not have the know how and ring smarts to do so, but that still does not excuse the fact that the fight was ultimately stopped on a clear low blow and that he doubled over in pain because of it even though he was hurt beforehand.

So think what you will, but yes this win does have an asterisk next to it in my eyes although that is more due to Weeks incompetence then Wards actions, it is the job of the referee to keep an eye out for illegal infractions and penalize the guilty fighter, and he clearly failed to do so and his stock and reputation as a referee sunk dramatically in my eyes as a result.

And as I mentioned in my original post, I felt Kovalev won a clear but closely contested bout in their first bout but got screwed on the cards. I don't care what anyone says, there is no bloody way anyone will convince me that Ward clearly and unequivocally won the last seven rounds of their first fight, at best you can call it 6 rounds apiece for each fighter in which case Kovalev still narrowly wins it by a single point.

But that is all in the past now, Ward made the necessary adjustments to win the rematch even if he did so using questionable tactics whereas Kovalev did not, but that is part of the game if you can get away with it then so be it. Kovalev's mistake was not retaliating in kind and if he were called on it he should've pointed out to Weeks that he was giving back what he was getting in return.

Ward won, but colour me unimpressed in the manner in which he did so and the eventual outcome, as a boxing fan I don't think anyone could truly be pleased with that ending even if they are happy with the end result itself.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Anybody see Ward complain to Weeks about Kovalev using his head early and Kovalev got told off lol


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Keep in mind Kessler is not a sore loser as he gave Calzaghe full respect after their fight


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Theres a difference between, "Kovalev woulda won!" and "That was a close fight, Kovalev deserved a chance to continue, the stoppage was horrible."


It seems this is a genuinely hard idea for some people to grasp.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> Oh I'm quite certain Ward doesn't give a shit about what I (or you for that matter) think about his *win*, but if there is one thing I'd bet everything I own in this world on is that had Kovalev won in the exact same manner that the Ward contingent would as I mentioned in an earlier post be screaming bloody murder at the stoppage and unpenalized low blows.
> 
> And just to be clear, after rewatching the fight Kovalev certainly didn't do himself any favours by his body language and behaviour in that final round, if he had been smarter he could've either pulled a Tito and dished out some low blows of his own in retaliation or at least gone down to a knee pointing at his cup and making it clear to Weeks that he was hit below the belt and bought himself some time to regroup.
> 
> ...


Yep. They'd be calling for Kovalev to be banned :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol at Kovalev complaining about these three legal blows


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Lol at Kovalev complaining about these three legal blows


Boy who cried wolf.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Boy who cried wolf.


I been saying it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I been saying it


Those were some clear legal shots that Weeks already established during instructions that were fair game.

Those also were the punches that spelled the end of the fight for Kovalev. They were more consequential than that last 3 punches of the fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Those were some clear legal shots that Weeks already established during instructions that were fair game.
> 
> Those also were the punches that spelled the end of the fight for Kovalev. They were more consequential than that last 3 punches of the fight.


Agreed. Did you watch the clip I posted of the last round from inside the arena? Really good angle to see just how badly hurt and gassed he was


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Agreed. Did you watch the clip I posted of the last round from inside the arena? Really good angle to see just how badly hurt and gassed he was


The clip of him getting hit with the right hand? I saw bogotazo post that one. His dance was worse than I thought


----------

